# Handgrinder advice - Feldgrind, Pharos or Kinu M47 experiences?



## tdfg7583 (Nov 16, 2016)

I'm set on the idea of <gs id="128d44da-8d43-448f-a54a-df6876638746" ginger_software_uiphraseguid="a1941204-bd91-426a-b8f8-406443a988b5" class="GINGER_SOFTWARE_mark">handgrinding</gs> for espresso as I think <gs id="05e4a445-2ee9-4576-83f5-5e97c7014bb0" ginger_software_uiphraseguid="a1941204-bd91-426a-b8f8-406443a988b5" class="GINGER_SOFTWARE_mark">the good</gs> quality electric grinders tend to be too expensive and over-engineered for my own needs; i.e. <gs id="8929ea81-fea9-4c13-9b02-922fd7b37dba" ginger_software_uiphraseguid="68b299b6-c763-4393-aa0b-af494c5a5d9f" class="GINGER_SOFTWARE_mark">just</gs> one or two espressos per day. I do want an excellent coffee, but don't need to make 80 cups per day or enter any <gs id="282d0095-7bb7-4e7c-9876-b62c1c81548a" ginger_software_uiphraseguid="b80d8e09-49de-49c8-ba48-c69c4ca35b96" class="GINGER_SOFTWARE_mark">barista</gs> championships!

I have a Feldgrind and I think that does a very good job. Early days with using it for espresso, but I'm liking it a lot so far. But I wonder if I could improve things even further; maybe with a larger burr-set? Or at least get an interesting variation in <gs id="834e04c1-321b-4daa-beb1-b9c647066401" ginger_software_uiphraseguid="184116dd-39dd-4aec-8040-fd06c5002c1e" class="GINGER_SOFTWARE_mark">flavour</gs> in the cup if I run two <gs id="d3f87cdd-3c56-4515-aacb-949f79870ac8" ginger_software_uiphraseguid="184116dd-39dd-4aec-8040-fd06c5002c1e" class="GINGER_SOFTWARE_mark">handgrinders</gs>?

So I was looking at my options for alternatives, under £300. I like the look of the OE Pharos, but I'm also intrigued by the <gs id="f6e6c03b-67d1-4b3f-b89a-87f50741c608" ginger_software_uiphraseguid="0c3944b7-f52e-426d-9416-5fc39adb7521" class="GINGER_SOFTWARE_mark">Kinu</gs> M47. The Kinu has smaller burrs than the Pharos, but they claim tighter tolerances and better alignment. Does anyone have any idea what difference that might <gs id="f0a90892-c07d-4f48-befa-2828463c1df2" ginger_software_uiphraseguid="eed32486-c011-4ee2-a109-2ff6a6a30d80" class="GINGER_SOFTWARE_mark">may</gs> be in the cup, compared to the Feldgrind? Or have any recommendations?

So does anyone have any experience with the Feldgrind, Kinu M47 and or Pharos who could give me some idea of the likely differences I might taste?

Thanks!


----------



## leozava (Jan 4, 2017)

the only one in your list that I own is the feldgrind and it's an awesome hand/travel grinder ALMOST comparable to my hg1. that being said I also own a helor 101 and if I was forced to choose would pick it over the feldgrind


----------



## tdfg7583 (Nov 16, 2016)

Ah, interesting, thanks! Which burr set did you go with for the helot? Do you tend to use them for espresso or filter coffees?


----------



## tdmr (Nov 18, 2016)

I hava the pgaros. Excellent grinding quality, but you need to modify a lot to make it useable. I wouldnt prefer it unless you have a lot of time and fun to modify it.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

There's a member here, @doru, who has a M47 and really rates it. I myself keep looking at the Kinu M68, which looks really good.


----------



## tdfg7583 (Nov 16, 2016)

tdmr said:


> I hava the pgaros. Excellent grinding quality, but you need to modify a lot to make it useable. I wouldnt prefer it unless you have a lot of time and fun to modify it.


So what mods have you made so far? Are you happy with it now, or is there still more to do?


----------



## tdfg7583 (Nov 16, 2016)

pessutojr said:


> There's a member here, @doru, who has a M47 and really rates it. I myself keep looking at the Kinu M68, which looks really good.


I've not seen that many people talking about the M47, but what I have read is really encouraging. I don't really understand what differences I might be able to detect in the cup between two capable grinders like the Pharos and the M47, but I've decided to give the M47 a go; partly as the Pharos won't be back in stock for a while, it seems, and partly as I can't bring myself to stretch to the M68 right now!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

tdfg7583 said:


> I've not seen that many people talking about the M47, but what I have read is really encouraging. I don't really understand what differences I might be able to detect in the cup between two capable grinders like the Pharos and the M47, but I've decided to give the M47 a go; partly as the Pharos won't be back in stock for a while, it seems, and partly as I can't bring myself to stretch to the M68 right now!


There are talks about those grinders on Kaffee-Netz (The German site). It's quite a good read, and Google Translators does help those who do not "speak zee deutsch" which clearly I don't 

https://www.kaffee-netz.de/threads/kinu-m47-und-m68-handmuehlen.102879/

If you use Google Chrome, you can just use the "Translate this page"f feature. Really good.


----------



## doru (Sep 27, 2016)

To pick up differences in the cup between grinders I'm not the one to comment on as I'm fairly new to espresso making.

As for Kinu M47,like I stated before in other threads:

-ease of use

-ease of dialling in (I don't see what other mods can be done to it to make it better)

-zero retention whatsoever

-10 years warranty

-build quality is top of the line (it feels like it will last a lifetime)

So all in all for me as a 2-4 cups a day user considering all thise was a no brainer.

Yes it might be a bit priced a bit higher for a manual grinder but you get a lot of value for it.

I've got it for 4 months now and still very happy with it.


----------



## tdfg7583 (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks all! And wow, there's a lot of reading on that German forum. I've made a start and will get through the rest of it this evening. It looks very handy.


----------

